# Check out this plump beauty I found.....



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

They have her listed as a mix, but I think she is either a coatie, or a quite fat plush coat. I am trying to get some info on her to see if she might be a fit for me. She is in Michigan, I believe.




























More About Charity ID 7084Hi my name is Charity, I am a friendly girl whose owner could no longer care for me. I can be adopted as soon as 11/22/2009, so please come visit me today !


A spay/neuter form is required to be filled out and turned in with your vet prior to adoption if the animal is not already altered.




********************************


Shelter Hours: 









Mon, Wed., Fri 
8:00am-2:00pm 



Tues., Thurs, 
8:00am-11:00am 








Call Us: 
(269)673-0519 (269)673-0519 


My Contact InfoAllegan County Animal Shelter 
Allegan, MI 
269-673-0519 269-673-0519 
Email Allegan County Animal Shelter 
See more pets from Allegan County Animal Shelter 
Share on Facebook


----------



## ellen366 (Nov 2, 2007)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

what a pretty girl she is; and she doesn't look like a mix; looks full gsd to me
good luck


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Richard, she is about 45 minutes from me! She looks just like my Kacie+20# I wonder if she is expecting?? Not altered...
Let me know if I can help you in any way.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

I am trying to find that out, but the shelter thought she was overweight rather than pregnant. And, with a LH it is really hard to tell how much is flesh, and how much is hair.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

If she is an owner turn in, it may just be fat! She just looks very low in the belly(especially the first pic), her teets would be enlarged, you'd think if she was expecting.


----------



## Baby Byron (Aug 20, 2002)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Most definitely a Long Coat. Beautiful but a wee plump... May have been free-fed...


----------



## jake (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

go for it-she looks like on overweight plush coat-maybe needs good comb out.very sweet demeanor in the pics-are you up for a (take weight off)and ramp up exercise challenge?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

LC for sure. But I think she is more than plump, I really think she is Pregnant. Shelters are pretty bad at figuring this out. 

I remember Ceila posting a few years ago asking if we thought the foster female was fat or Pregnant, she was PG.

Fat or plump is that, but belling hanging low like this female could be a very good indicator she is PG. With coats it is more difficult to see teets.

Keep us posted on what your find out.

Val


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

May explain why she was dumped.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

This shelter is not a very good one, unfortunately. They have one rescue that they let pull and the rescue is in it for the $ so if she is pregnant, I know they will pull her for the money the litter will bring in. It happened awhile back, there was a pull in place by members here, and the rescue stepped in and got her first. Lives saved, but the pups were kept outside and didn't look very happy when they were listed on PF for adoption.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Thats not Badgerland, is it?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

the rescue? It is pet resource network that works w/ Allegan AC.
The AC is in process of building a new facility, so hopefully in the future, things will get better there.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

At any rate, if no on preg, and she is spayed, I will fly to get her. If yes, too many complications, and I will have to back out of it, unfortunately. I have a ticket with Delta that is going to expire in January, so now would be a good time to take a 3 day trip. I can bring her back as excess luggage, so the cost would not be outrageous($275). I will find out Monday.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Up for a temp test??


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Sure, though monday I have a full day, I could go Tues later afternoon, the main thing is to find out if she is good w/ other females, and my two are not, so I couldn't use them as testers.

just saw their hours, I could go early Tues when they open.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Richard, here's hoping that this is just a full-figured gal (who has your name on her.....) She certainly is pretty!

________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

wether she is pregnant or not she really looks pb german shepherd to me , when she either has the pups or looses the weight she will need a lot of exercise .she is a nice looking doggie...


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Richard...I remember you just recently said this:

" My current lifestyle doesn't lend itself well for dogs. And I wish I could change it, so I could do more to help these wonderful animals, and it will happen, but it will be a year, or years down the road. Will there be a 4th GSD in the Southwind household?? At the beginning of summer, I said a enthusiastic yes, but now I simply do not think it a good idea anymore."

and also....because I think it's always good to post this reminder.......


The Urgent Rescue forum is often the last hope for many rescues. It’s a place where emotions run high and haste is essential. That combination provides the energy necessary to save many Shepherds. Unfortunately, it also provides an opportunity for exploitation. There are some that visit this area only to exploit the animals and rescuers. Sadly there have been and continue to be cases were caring members have been deceived. This deception has cost some of our members a few dollars and some animals their lives. 

Please remember the anonymous nature of the internet. Before you offer your financial help or surrender one of these animals, please ask yourself – What do I really know about this person? 

So often rescue is about trust. It’s disheartening that there are those that will abuse that trust. Use caution and do a little research before you place your trust in people you know little about. 

Hare are some warning signs: 

1. Members without rescue representation who offer to foster or adopt multiple dogs within a short time period, pregnant dogs, or litters of pups. 

2. Members who have fostered or adopted dogs from the rescue forums in the past, but have no current information on the disposition of those dogs. Goes double for those who have fostered or adopted dogs that ended up in questionable circumstances (lost, PTS without a viable explanation, not spayed/neutered, surrendered to shelters, given away to irresponsible owners). 

3. Members who decline home visits from rescue organizations. 


Here are some tips to help authenticate: 

1. The PA (Potential Adopter) MUST be approved by a local rescue group. Doesn't HAVE to be a Shepherd rescue groups but I would recommend a herding or working breed group. 

2. PA must provide work reference, vet reference and trainer reference. 

3. PA must agree to a home check (again - by a local rescue group). 

Thank you, 
Rhaya


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Good point Mary Ann! I know we all feel like we "know" each other in this online community and it can be easy to assume that someone else has done all relevant checks, but no matter how much we like someone or think we know them, it's important to make sure that things like a home visit and vet reference checks have been completed before facilitating pulling a dog. I know it can feel awkward at times but hopefully people understand why it's necessary.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Thanks for the concern, ladies. As usual, it is in the good lords hands. The door will either stay open, or it will close. If a rescue pulls her first, fantastic. If not, I am going to give her a chance. I recently got a fantastic chance at a life changing opportunity, and it will and is going to be getting me out of my current life and career as a trucker. As for internet anonimity, I know only too well about that, as my current business has opened a rather scary door for me, one that lets me see into the personal info of a large number of people, who have never seen me, but trust me enough to be a online business mentor. This adoption will be no different than the others I have done, and as I said earlier, it is going to go one way, or another. Thanks again. 

To Jane, yes Tuesday will be fine. Let me know via PM what you find out. We can go from there.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

What are you going to do if she is Preggers?? Do you have a plan?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Richard you need to call Delta, but I have heard from $275 and up. You need a Health Certificate within 10 days of travel.

I think in your sitation that you need confirmation if she is just over weight or Pregnant. She needs to get to a Vet and have Xrays, Ultra sound or I think they can tell on blood test ( not sure how accurate that is ).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

I think Richard will pass on her if she is expecting:


> Originally Posted By: flyinghaydenAt any rate, if no on preg, and she is spayed, I will fly to get her.


I will try to get there Tues to check her out & call Monday first to get more info. If she is dog aggressive, I am sure she will not be suitable for him as well. She looks like she could be a senior.
I know the shelter will not pay to have x-rays or anything else done to her, they have no funds.
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15186251
^^Her PF link^^


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Yes, as Jane said, I cannot do anything if she is expecting, because she has to be delivered, then after a recovery time, she has to be spayed, just too many complications given my distance.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Delta said it would be $275-$300 to transport her to Anchorage from Minneapolis, which is where I would have to fly to get her, as there is not jet service to some of the cities in MI(except regional jets, which are way too small to transport 500-700 kennels.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

richard, because i am such a fan of your hannah, and because your adoption stories inspired me to become more involved with rescue, it is with great concern that i read of these plans, especially in light of myamom's post above, reading your recent posts, knowing that you have a new business venture, and having five dogs myself and knowing how much work and expense they are. 

with all due respect to anyone's good lord, the powers that be work thru our hands and depend upon us to exercise good judgement.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Again, thanks for the concern, but I do know what I am doing here. Having almost 30 sleddogs at one time in my life, trust me, I know about expense. I am not quiting my other job until this business starts to carry itself, so money is not an issue here. So please, no gray hairs, I will be fine!! I know some of you probably think I walked out on a limb, and am cutting on the wrong side with my recent posts but trust me, I am in complete control here. This new venture is to get me out of the path of the reccession that has hit all over the states, and will start affecting Alaska in the next year. As for the adoption, like I said earlier, it may happen. It may not. That simple.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Called the shelter, phone person could tell me nothing, but she will e-mail the non-profit that comes in on weekends to walk dogs to get more info on her temperament and possible expecting condition. 
She did tell me that there was no owner surrender info, so she was probably a drop-off after hours


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Thanks, keep me posted.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Shelter called me this afternoon, and Charity was "reclaimed by her owner" I hope she is safe.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Thanks, I guess I will keep looking.


----------



## Obdntk9 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*



> Originally Posted By: flyinghayden I know some of you probably think I walked out on a limb, and am cutting on the wrong side with my recent posts but trust me, I am in complete control here.


You think?



> Originally Posted By: flyinghayden I recently got a fantastic chance at a life changing opportunity, and it will and is going to be getting me out of my current life and career as a trucker.


While it is great to be optimistic, I wouldn't be counting my chickens before they hatch.



> Originally Posted By: flyinghayden As usual, it is in the good lords hands.


And, I think the Good Lord has spoken, not once, not twice, but....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

obdntk9 who are you to judge?? And to remain annonymous as you judge...


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

*chuckle* don't know why, but I got this image of Hayden with the gals and Charity... and then a litter of GSD puppys in the middle of his bed on Christmas morning... You'd have to start sleeping in the drivers seat! 

Good luck... I trust YOUR judgment on this as you've shown so many times when you consider taking on a rescue... good luck.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

As well as you care for your dogs I would like to come back as one of them. But...... I can also see the other side. It is more difficult when life is in transition and sometimes it is not the best time. 

I hope Charity is okay and I hope the next lucky gal will be for you.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Check out this plump beauty I found.....*

Richard,

You continue to keep your heart open to some deserving long-haired girl and again, she goes elsewhere.

Your resident girls can provide plenty of holiday warmth and you do seem to have other important issues to cope with.

All I can say is that it is Charity's loss-but some other dog's gain in the future.


----------

